# Booser un Power MacG5 2X1,8Ghz



## Josh Parker (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour mes amis.

Je suis dans une boite où on est très MAC. J'ai récupéré un PowerMAC G5 2X1,8Ghz. J'ai 2X2 slots de RAM, un *cdrom*, une carte AGP 64M.

Voilà, voilà. 

Je crois savoir que c'est du 64bits, et je me disais, qu'est ce que je peux faire pour mettre à jour au maximum cette machine, en ayant des compostant accepté, et bien entendu en faisant en sorte que les ventilos se mettent pas d'un coup à tourner à 130km/h...

N'y connaissant rien, j'attend beaucoup de vos lumières, merci d'avance.

Ronan


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mars 2010)

Quelle est la capacité du disque dur ? combien de memoires ram sont installées ? combien as tu de Go de ram en allant sur Menu Pomme "A propos de ce mac" Et quelle version de OS X ?


----------



## Josh Parker (15 Mars 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Quelle est la capacité du disque dur ? combien de memoires ram sont installées ? combien as tu de Go de ram en allant sur Menu Pomme "A propos de ce mac" Et quelle version de OS X ?



Disque dur IDE 80G
4 Barrettes mémoire pour un petit total de 1G
La version est la 10.3.9, mais vrai dire, même si je m'attend à des coups de bâtons, je voulais y installer Linux. 

Le truc c'est que je veux pas acheter une carte 512M AGP si le système en veux pas ou d'acheter 4 barrettes de 1GO si le système n'admet qu'un total de 2....

C'est un peu ça quoi... pareil pour le disque dur


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai la même machine que la tienne au boulot (non, en fait j'ai moins bien car j'ai un processeur en moins ) et j'ai 3,5 Go de Ram (avec 2  bancs de libre), Tiger 10.4.11.

Pour connaitre le max de Ram admissible -> Mactracker.

Je pense que tu pourrais améliorer les perf de ta machine pour pas cher avec Tiger et de la Ram.


----------



## Josh Parker (15 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai la même machine que la tienne au boulot (non, en fait j'ai moins bien car j'ai un processeur en moins ) et j'ai 3,5 Go de Ram (avec 2  bancs de libre), Tiger 10.4.11.
> 
> ...



Ok donc avec MacTracker je peux savoir le maximum de SDRAM 400Mhz que le système est capable de supporter (avec un peu de chance je pense que c'est 4Ghz) Pour le disque dur et la carte graphique, pas de restriction ? Parce que 64M, ouf c'est peu... surtout pour de la virtualisation... 512M j'ai vu des cartes de ce type à 35E, ça serait le top. Pour le disque dur, en mettre deux dont un en RAID1 pour sauvegarder les données ça serait le top.

Mais la machine va t-elle suivre ? ou ne pas se mettre à tourner à fond les bolloques ? D'ailleurs pour la RAM, y a t-il des marques reconnus pour ne pas  être digérés (genre Gskill ou Les supers barettes de RAM de gamer, j'en ai mis deux, les ventilos ont tourné de plus en plus vite, j'ai cru que c'est un avion qui décollait !)

Et une question, si j'installe un autre OS, est ce que ça change l'acceptabilité de composant surodsés ou alors le "bios" du G5 bloque ? D'ailleurs est ce qu'il y a un bios sur les G5 ? :rose:

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2010)

Oula caramba, je ne vais pas pouvoir répondre à tout !

4 Go (Giga octets, pas giga Hertz ) de RAM, pas de probleme. Tu peux monter jusqu'à 8 Go. Pour la marque des barettes, je me fournis chez Macway, j'évite les premiers prix (de nombreux fils ici en parlent).

Pour le disque dur c'est du SATA.

Carte graphique, c'est sûr qu'il va y avoir de sévères restrictions, mais là je en sais pas quelle carte tu peux mettre pour améliorer la GeForce 5200. Google te renseignera sûrement.

No pb pour Tiger et je crois qu'on peut mettre aussi Leopard sur ces machines, mais je ne voualis pas 

Quant à ta question sur le bios, je passe la main


----------

